# k got my first



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

I got my fist plant today and my damn silver dollars are eating it and its only been in there like an hour!

i bought it from petco so i dont know the name of it. ill take a pic right now with this cheap cam ....


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

here it is...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

what do you guys think it is and will it live with it getting eatin?


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

well if they keep on eating the leaves it wouldnt be able to photosintesize and then eventually die... i say one has to go ... cause you'll lose your plants in no time .... either the plant or the fish... :sad: sorry


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

it happens


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

k. pacu and silver dollars are gone and i got more plants. pix will be up soon.


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

i think you made the right choice








you just moved them right didnt flushed them or anything like that


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i traded them and paid $40 for a stingray. rays were $60 so i got $20 for them. not bad see that a diff. lps had the same rays for $80.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

lets see some pics of da rays??


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

kinda blurry


----------

